
Cheap Podcast transcript app - littlebroken
http://podbox.xyz
======
littlebroken
Hey guys this is my weekend hobby project - a simple app that uses Google
Cloud Speech-to-Text to do algo transcript on any podcast you like, or your
own audio file. I simply wanted a simple, cheap and quick tool to transcribe
the podcast i liked so i can save it. I've tried best to keep the price as low
as possible and I think transcript of good podcast should help promote itself.

Cheers & hope you enjoy this

